# Bad home made welds



## lcdr frank (Nov 9, 2009)

I had a friend call me last week to ask for some help to re-weld a couple cross members he replaced. The trailer was galvanized and he cut up a junk trailer to get his replacement parts. He a good job in fitting the parts but he did not grind off the galvanized coating and tried to make his welds with a small 125 amp gasless wire welder. I hit the welds with a hammer and broke out the ends that were still holding. The gal coating contaminated the welds which were not hot enough to bond in the first place. I have repaired too many home made repairs over the years. It is scary to see some of the home built trailers on the road today. Please don't cut corners on your trailer as it could cost you your boat or your life or someone else. [-X 


frank


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 9, 2009)

Good advice.


----------



## willfishforfood (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm with you frank. I've built many trailers and found a guy that made one and dumped his boat on the road.


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 18, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with making your own trailer, provided you have the proper equipment, as well as knowledge to use the equipment to the best of it's ability. For most instances, your little 115v MIG or fluxcore welder isn't enough. While that would be just fine welding a fender bracket, or light bracket on, don't attempt critical stuff. One other thing I have noticed is how, especially on these smaller machines, is that they are rated rather liberally, given what they can really do. The big machines tend to be rather conservative on rating what they really can do, but the little ones, especially the off brand ones, exaggerate quite frequently. 

If you want to make your own trailer but aren't confident with your welding equipment/skills, do all the cutting, tack weld it with your machine, and do all the prep work on your own. Then take it to a welder to finish weld it. Much of the time (read money) is spent on fabrication/prep work, so by eliminating that, you are saving quite a bit of money.


----------



## Jim (Nov 19, 2009)

Agree Frank! 

Glad you checked it out for him.


----------

